# Is it legal to put out trotlines in the bay ?



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Kind of just curious as to whether trotlines are legal in the bay ?

Haven't seen where it is not but i could have missed it.

Thanks


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Per myfwc.com:

*Longlines, trotlines, bush hooks and jugs - Using and tending them.*

Answer ID 2439 | Published 11/16/2006 05:25 PM | Updated 11/15/2011 10:09 AM 
What are the regulations for using longlines, _trotlines_, bush hooks and jugs in Florida?

*SALTWATER:* You may fish with _trotlines_ or a jug/float in Florida _saltwaters_ only if:

Use of a _trotline_ is not prohibited by the regulations for the species you are harvesting;
The line or series of lines have 10 hooks or less; and
The fishing line is "tended" at all times. This means you must be present "at the end" of the gear. This is to ensure that you can retrieve the line.
Species specific regulations and a summary of the recreational _saltwater_ fishing regulations can be found at http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/rules-by-species. There is currently no limit to how long _trotlines_ can be. However, too much length on a _trotline_ may make it difficult to retrieve, and may not meet the tending requirement.
Possession of longline gear (a line or series of connected lines with more than 10 hooks) is prohibited in Florida's _saltwaters_ (generally, up to 3 miles off the Atlantic coast and 9 miles off the Gulf coast), except for persons in continuous transit across state waters to or from federal waters. For federal fishing regulations in the Gulf go to http://www.gulfcouncil.org/. For federal fishing regulations in the Atlantic go to: http://www.safmc.net/.
Tending requirements do not apply to "hookless" _trotlines_ used for harvesting blue crab.


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks HighCotton -appreciate that !


----------

